# Gibson Holy V!!! WTF GIBSON???



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

Buy Gibson The Holy V Electric Guitar Worn Cherry | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend








 what the hell is Gibson thinking now??


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome 

My mum makes the same jokes about my Jeans.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

noodleplugerine said:


> Awesome
> 
> My mum makes the same jokes about my Jeans.



 that wasn't a joke about the guitar. Thats the NAME of it.

and when the hell has this ever happened?



mf.com said:


> Creativity has always been the backbone of ingenuity at Gibson USA


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 9, 2009)

.....That's not creativity.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

everytime gibson realeses a "New" design I loose respect for them


----------



## loktide (Jan 9, 2009)

how come this was not posted in the epic fail thread?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 9, 2009)

I won't even buy one when they're on clearance for $200


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG, so innovative.

That reminds me of a Simpsons episode where Homer pretends to be Krusty and buys a car that Fat Tony's gang has shot full of holes.

"Those are speed holes, they make the car go faster!"

Well those speed holes must make you shred faster!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 9, 2009)

These are pretty terrible...

And old


----------



## Variant (Jan 9, 2009)

And I can't find work as a designer... 

Gibson, seriously, you look so desperate, I can help.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 9, 2009)

This kind of crap is the reason I will never buy a piece of dung like a Gibson.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 9, 2009)

The situation regarding this (and pretty much all of Gibson's guitars) -

Having said that, I do LOVE my Epiphone Dot. But this, this is appalling.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> These are pretty terrible...
> 
> And old



hw isit old? its the GOTM for Jan.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 9, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> hw isit old? its the GOTM for Jan.



I remember seeing it several months ago, it may be the GOTM, but it's been out for some time now.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> I remember seeing it several months ago, it may be the GOTM, but it's been out for some time now.



Oh well I just saw it and it pissed me off


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 9, 2009)

I think its quirky. It's not meant to be clever, its just meant to be fun, just like the Reverse guitars etc.

Nothing wrong with it whatsoever imo.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 9, 2009)

noodleplugerine said:


> I think its quirky. It's not meant to be clever, its just meant to be fun, just like the Reverse guitars etc.
> 
> Nothing wrong with it whatsoever imo.



I understand that Gibson isn't meaning these things to be serious instruments. But they should sell these at a "fun" price. Anyone who pays $1900 for this obviously has more money than they know what to do with.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

^



noodleplugerine said:


> I think its quirky. It's not meant to be clever, its just meant to be fun, just like the Reverse guitars etc.
> 
> Nothing wrong with it whatsoever imo.



I would chose this over those horrid Reverses


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 9, 2009)

Dear Gibson,

Stop.

Yours faithfully,
Me


----------



## -Cetanu- (Jan 9, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> I remember seeing it several months ago


like every gotm on the official gibson site
there are a few very ugly guitars..


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 9, 2009)

wow, what a piece of shit.I think i am going to drill holes in my guitar to make it look innovative. When in all reality it would look like a piece of shit somebody drilled holes into.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

-Cetanu- said:


> like every gotm on the official gibson site
> there are a few very ugly guitars..



the only ones I WOULDNT mind are the Speed X and the Speed V guitars


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 9, 2009)

Yet they will sell out and Gibson will make another run, like the reverse series guitars...

Why???

People see Gibson on it and must buy it (collectors, doctors & lawyers who always wanted to play guitar...)

:/


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 9, 2009)

the worst part is, if it were without the holes it would be totally kickass as it's got 24 frets


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> the worst part is, if it were without the holes it would be totally kickass as it's got 24 frets



Exactly


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jan 9, 2009)

Gibson is fucking retarted!


----------



## Chritar (Jan 9, 2009)

honestly its as clever as those jokes that your parents would make; that are cleverly obvious, and you laugh because they actually did just say that; yet no one would really use it for serious comedic material...

this guitar sucks imo...though i like the color


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 9, 2009)

I've seen this is person and it hurts more.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2009)

On par with the reverse flying v.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> I've seen this is person and it hurts more.



How and where?


----------



## drenzium (Jan 9, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Dear Gibson,
> 
> Stop.
> 
> ...


----------



## That_One_Person (Jan 9, 2009)

Pay more, for less!


----------



## darren (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks like a chambered V that they forgot to put the top and back on.


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 9, 2009)

That_One_Person said:


> Pay more, for less!



Twice the price, half the guitar!!!



canuck brian said:


> I've seen this is person and it hurts more.



We have one at the store I work at... it's bad, but all of Gibson's GOTM's are pretty brutal. The reverse explorer has to be their all time worst idea though.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 10, 2009)

Totem_37 said:


> Twice the price, half the guitar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We have one at the store I work at... it's bad, but all of Gibson's GOTM's are pretty brutal. The reverse explorer has to be their all time worst idea though.



 how many 14 year od kids you guys get asking about the "Cool Rad Designed Gibsons"??


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 10, 2009)

God gibsons gonna got outa buisness they keep producing butt-ugly shit like that 
if people wanted shit they would go to the # 1 guy for that 
ed roman


----------



## Harry (Jan 10, 2009)

That_One_Person said:


> Pay more, for less!



God, I wish that wasn't true, it is unfortunately


----------



## thesimo (Jan 10, 2009)

i look at that guitar and go "ugh" inside. why dont they actually innovate and make a new body shape or something.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 10, 2009)

The only new gibson that I really like is the 50th anniversary explorer. It has got a nice flamed top and beveled edges, and doesent look ridiculous.


----------



## Ketzer (Jan 10, 2009)

the flying V gotm with the Kahler is pretty sweet, my friend has an old '82 V with a kahler on it, it's such a cool design. 


I think Gibson is just parody-ing themselves at this point.


----------



## 70Seven (Jan 10, 2009)

How can someone not stand up in a Gibson meeting and say "That's not so good guys".


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 10, 2009)

they just replicated it for secondlife on their official island... come check it out bro


----------



## mustang-monk (Jan 10, 2009)

itd be much better if gibson actually did something new rather than do random shit to old designs.

"Creativity has always been the backbone of ingenuity at Gibson USA, and the Holy V Flying V Guitar of the Month, January 2009 is the latest example of Gibson's imaginative spirit." 

cutting holes in a 50 year old desing is not creative. neither is turning it upside down. its as if they've just got a load of old ladys designing guitars.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 10, 2009)

They should do a documentary - "When BAD ideas make it all the way through production."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 10, 2009)

Man...that shit is whack.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 10, 2009)

I can see the people cutting the holes in them crying when they do it to a perfectly good guitar


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 10, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> they just replicated it for secondlife on their official island... come check it out bro


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 10, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


>



STEINBERGER TUNERS?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 10, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> STEINBERGER TUNERS?



its the ones that you usally see on the Firebird or on Acoustics I think


----------



## playstopause (Jan 10, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> These are pretty terrible...
> 
> And old



Yeah, pretty much. That has been posted here about a year ago...


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 10, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Yeah, pretty much. That has been posted here about a year ago...



 I was here a year ago and I never saw it


----------



## Carrion (Jan 10, 2009)

Seen one at my local guitar shop. If it's a joke, it's a fucking terrible one.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 10, 2009)

Carrion said:


> Seen one at my local guitar shop. If it's a joke, it's a fucking terrible one.



Holy V? More like Holy Shit.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 10, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> How and where?



Long and McQuade, Bloor location - Toronto Ontario.


----------



## Solstafir (Jan 10, 2009)

"In Gibson we wanted to pioneer in creating Instruments. Ibanez only makes one monkey grip. Our flying V has grips and holes all over the place"






The root of all evil

TERMITES!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2009)

There needs to be a new adjective invented to properly describe that sack of shit 

And for only $1840 too! The best part is '1000 made!' as if that's a small number and implies further attention to detail. A lot of the best guitar companies dont even put out 1000 in a year _period._


----------



## Black_Gnosis (Jan 10, 2009)

I bet you not one person has bought it yet,lol


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 10, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> how many 14 year od kids you guys get asking about the "Cool Rad Designed Gibsons"??



waaaaayyy too many


I just wish Gibson put 1/3rd the time into their quality control that they put into stupid designs like GOTM or coming up with dumb toys for guitars (i.e. the robot). Then maybe they wouldn't be such a joke, and a modern Les Paul Std. might actually be worth the 2500 bucks they want for one. But probably not.



canuck brian said:


> Long and McQuade, Bloor location - Toronto Ontario.



We also have one at Steeles & Keele, along with all the other GOTMs. *pukes*


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 10, 2009)

First off let me say I actually like some of what Gibson has produced in the past, mainly the big jazz hollowbody guitars and some of the higher end LPs.
But this putrid design like so many before it, is completely pointless. Gibson uses this stuff as a gimick because they simply can't think of anything to keep producing, other than the explorer, the V, the LP and shapes that exist already. This is not innovation we see, but a last ditch effort made by an ageing company to stay afloat.
Anyone who buys this guitar deserves to have all their funds eaten away by Gibson, and in return given sub-standard instruments built using ancient technology. And may that curse follow that person wherever they go in life, as they get older slowly realising the magnitude of the problem, and just what kind of company they've been supporting over the years.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 10, 2009)

Bitch all you want. A Gibson V with 24 fret ebony = WIN. Nice finish too. And the cutouts probably make it lighter than most Gibsons. Another big plus.

So uhhh...


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 10, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Bitch all you want. A Gibson V with 24 fret ebony = WIN. Nice finish too. And the cutouts probably make it lighter than most Gibsons. Another big plus.
> 
> So uhhh...



Oh ok. So you'd buy it for $1840 then? Those holes making it lighter are more importantly big gaps for loss of tone.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 11, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> Long and McQuade, Bloor location - Toronto Ontario.



I see. 



Totem_37 said:


> waaaaayyy too many
> 
> 
> *I just wish Gibson put 1/3rd the time into their quality control that they put into stupid designs like GOTM or coming up with dumb toys for guitars (i.e. the robot). Then maybe they wouldn't be such a joke, and a modern Les Paul Std. might actually be worth the 2500 bucks they want for one. But probably not.*
> ...



I agree



sevenstringj said:


> Bitch all you want. A Gibson V with 24 fret ebony = WIN. Nice finish too. And the cutouts probably make it lighter than most Gibsons. Another big plus.
> 
> So uhhh...



Why not get something WHORTH getting that is a V with 24 frets? Hell I would get a Dean Before I got that, and I hate deans


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 11, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Oh ok. So you'd buy it for $1840 then? Those holes making it lighter are more importantly big gaps for loss of tone.



Haven't you heard the news? There is an negative relationship between amount of wood and awesomeosity of tone. [/sarcasm]


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 11, 2009)

Totem_37 said:


> Haven't you heard the news? There is an negative relationship between amount of wood and awesomeosity of tone. [/sarcasm]



 I must have missed that news flash...


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 11, 2009)

Totem_37 said:


> Haven't you heard the news? There is an negative relationship between amount of wood and awesomeosity of tone. [/sarcasm]



 that explains everything


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 11, 2009)

DRINK UP!

I know it must kill some of you guys to see Gibson make a cool guitar with great specs. I'm sure if it said Ibanez on the headstock and had one of their ugly-ass rosewood fretboards, and they called it something kewwwl like Xiphosaurus or some other dumb shit, you'd be peeing your pants.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 11, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> DRINK UP!
> 
> I know it must kill some of you guys to see Gibson make a cool guitar with great specs. I'm sure if it said Ibanez on the headstock and had one of their ugly-ass rosewood fretboards, and they called it something kewwwl like Xiphosaurus or some other dumb shit, you'd be peeing your pants.



 24 frets and the Ebony Yes. it is cool to see them FINALLY do that. BUT the holes are over kill. 

and IF Ibanez did that to a Xiphos I would be doing the same thing as I am here.


How old are you anyways??


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 11, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> 24 frets and the Ebony Yes. it is cool to see them FINALLY do that. BUT the holes are over kill.



If you don't like the design, then that's your opinion. But you guys have also been knocking the tone... not based on first-hand experience with the instrument, but on some pretentious tone connoisseur posturing.



twiztedchild said:


> How old are you anyways?? 14?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wait, so you're saying that those huge, gaping, monstrous, gigantic (I could go on) holes in the body won't change the tone even a LITTLE? Uhh, ok then. 

And TBH, for $1,900 you could put a down payment on a custom that would be not only made to your specs, but one of a kind AND much better quality than this.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 11, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> DRINK UP!
> 
> I know it must kill some of you guys to see Gibson make a cool guitar with great specs. I'm sure if it said Ibanez on the headstock and had one of their ugly-ass rosewood fretboards, and they called it something kewwwl like Xiphosaurus or some other dumb shit, you'd be peeing your pants.



There's a multitude of reasons why I own 4 Ibanez electric guitars and 0 Gibson electric guitars and it's got nothing to do with weight.

What constitutes a "cool" guitar design for some, will be a "desperately weak" design for others. What's with the "that's just your opinion"? Of course it's someone's opinion. This is an open discussion board, for people who want to compliment or criticise whatever they want. So compliment away, but respect my right to criticise it.
If you want someone to blame because most of the posts in this thread are critical, blame Gibson.

Where are these "great specs" you speak of? All I see is fail. Neither an ebony board nor 24 frets redeem this receptacle of filth.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 11, 2009)

ew.


----------



## Harry (Jan 11, 2009)

Gibson needs to bring back those super strats they made in the 80s.
They actually looked really cool IMO.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 11, 2009)

They discontinue the Les Paul Studio Baritones.

And they make stuff like THIS.

OK...
________

Since they own the Steinberger brand, I could seriously see them come up with something like that and using carbon fibers or other non-traditional building materials and selling it as a Steinberger. It might even sound decent, or at least kind of the "bland, but you can shape it to what you want" thing you get from a lot of those kind of designs.

I could even see another company coming up with a similar-looking design and using it, for the same reasons.

What I can't see is, using wood in that framework, the tone of the instrument being anywhere close to nice. I could be wrong, and it might be nice to be...but this world contains people who have cut off parts of perfectly usable guitars for a "look" and forever wrecked their guitars.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 11, 2009)

Dusty, I never said that the holes in the body wouldn't make a difference in tone. I'm just saying that without playing it, any beef with the tone is purely speculative. For all we know it could sound great. I've played guitars with a lot more wood that sounded like ass, and I'm sure you have too. But FWIW, for $1900 I'd get a Jackson Soloist or put a down payment on a custom 7-string. 

TheSixthWheel, spare me the lecture, especially if you're gonna parse my words and take them out of context. I was just pointing out the difference between criticizing the looks and criticizing the tone. And you own 4 Ibanez guitars and not a single Gibson?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 11, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


>






sevenstringj said:


> If you don't like the design, then that's your opinion. But you guys have also been knocking the tone... not based on first-hand experience with the instrument, but on some pretentious tone connoisseur posturing.





sevenstringj said:


> Dusty, I never said that the holes in the body wouldn't make a difference in tone. I'm just saying that without playing it, any beef with the tone is purely speculative. For all we know it could sound great. I've played guitars with a lot more wood that sounded like ass, and I'm sure you have too. But FWIW, for $1900 I'd get a Jackson Soloist or put a down payment on a custom 7-string.
> 
> TheSixthWheel, spare me the lecture, especially if you're gonna parse my words and take them out of context. I was just pointing out the difference between criticizing the looks and criticizing the tone. And you own 4 Ibanez guitars and not a single Gibson?




Well. as I Have NOT said one single word about the TOne of the guitar. and I posted it because of the look and the Price. and That is ON CLEARANCE by the way.  

Then, Back to the Looks. Now if the Price was something more like $600 I wouldn't mind it but Gibson is a money Hog.  I usd to like them too.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 11, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> TheSixthWheel, spare me the lecture, especially if you're gonna parse my words and take them out of context. I was just pointing out the difference between criticizing the looks and criticizing the tone. And you own 4 Ibanez guitars and not a single Gibson?



Of course it's a very different thing to be talking about the looks or the tone, but I'd love to hear what an experienced luthier on this board has to say about the approach towards a single solid piece of resonant wood for the body, or a body which is structurally compromised.

I admit I've not played or even heard the instrument. Call my opinion an educated guess. I decided a long time ago that I wasn't going to reward Gibson by purchasing one of their mediocre instruments. Call me closed minded for that move, but a big factor for me when buying a guitar is what kind of attitude the company has towards its customers, regarding repairs/customer service. I know stacks of people who've never had anything wrong with their Gibson, but the ones who have, have mostly been met with the Gibson 'smoke and mirror' tactic when it comes to honouring the warranty. 

Anyway, not wanting to come across like a complete ass, I apologise for seeming to lecture you, I just don't like that fucking guitar. I wouldn't use it as a door stop.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think they look that bad, kinda reminds me of electric violins that are basically just the neck and has black, plastic looking body 'frames' on either side. I don't think I want one though, unlike the reverse V.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 11, 2009)

fugly!


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 11, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> If you don't like the design, then that's your opinion. But you guys have also been knocking the tone... not based on first-hand experience with the instrument, but on some pretentious tone connoisseur posturing.




Umm, I can't speak for anyone else, but I have played this guitar many times since I am around it EVERY DAY. And I assure you, IT SOUNDS LIKE A SPONGE WITH STRINGS!!! A/B'd with a $800 flat black 3 p-up Gibson V, the $800 instrument sounds full and chunky while the (un)holy V sounds fuckin' weeeeeaaaakkkk sauce. Hellen Keller could tell the goddamn' difference.

Free advice: read the FULL thread before you post. Then you may have read some posts where people mentioned that they played them.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 11, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Wait, so you're saying that those huge, gaping, monstrous, gigantic (I could go on) holes in the body won't change the tone even a LITTLE? Uhh, ok then.


 

would give new meaning to dropping your fucking picks in the soundhole.... 
haha


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I was here a year ago and I never saw it



Took me 1.5 minute to find. Ever tried searching before starting a thread? 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-year-commemorative-flying-v-many-others.html


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 11, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Took me 1.5 minute to find. Ever tried searching before starting a thread?
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-year-commemorative-flying-v-many-others.html



yes I have. and IT NEVER worked for me so 

jk


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> yes I have. and IT NEVER worked for me so
> 
> jk



Well, I know it's not the best search function out there... But still, the thread was pretty easy to find... So  back! 


I just typed "Gibson" and selected "Titles only" and hit "Search threads" and there it was in the list...


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 11, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Well, I know it's not the best search function out there... But still, the thread was pretty easy to find... So  back!
> 
> 
> I just typed "Gibson" and selected "Titles only" and hit "Search threads" and there it was in the list...



 well it is still a fucked up Design that Gibson made


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 11, 2009)

Totem_37 said:


> Free advice: read the FULL thread before you post. Then you may have read some posts where people mentioned that they played them.









I take it by "people" you're referring to that ONE person who just so happens to have the same username  and who wrote this enormously helpful piece of ambiguity: "We have one at the store I work at... it's bad." QED!

If I missed a gem among the 8 or 9 pages here, then excuse me!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 12, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> I take it by "people" you're referring to that ONE person who just so happens to have the same username  and who wrote this enormously helpful piece of ambiguity: "We have one at the store I work at... it's bad." QED!
> 
> If I missed a gem among the 8 or 9 pages here, then excuse me!



Friendly piece of advice. Chill out and stop acting so confrontational or you won't last long here.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 12, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> DRINK UP!
> 
> I know it must kill some of you guys to see Gibson make a cool guitar with great specs. I'm sure if it said Ibanez on the headstock and had one of their ugly-ass rosewood fretboards, and they called it something kewwwl like Xiphosaurus or some other dumb shit, you'd be peeing your pants.


 
Grow up


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 12, 2009)

lol sounds like there is a new fighting thread


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 12, 2009)

unfortunately.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 12, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> lol sounds like there is a new fighting thread



More like a bunch of haters ganging up on one person who thinks that particular guitar is cool... at least for Gibson.



Demoniac said:


> Grow up



That was necessary. 



ZeroSignal said:


> Friendly piece of advice. Chill out and stop acting so confrontational or you won't last long here.



I'm chill. Sorry if I ruffled anyone's feathers. I was just having some fun. I didn't know Gibson bashing was such a serious sport! Carry on, gentlemen.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 12, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


>



Thats what the baby thinks about Gibsons claims on the Holy Vs quality.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 12, 2009)

Today's Zen Question:

Would Gibson still be Gibson if they stopped re-releasing the same frozen-in-the-centre half-century-old turds that didn't even sell well back in 1960 and tried something actually innovative*?


* By innovative, I don't mean:

1) The Les Paul BFG - The power of a Les Paul, but shipped to you, the loyal customer, hot off the CNC with no finishing or sanding - *warranty does not cover slivers!
2) The Holy V - The power of a Flying V, but with holes! HOLES! Get it?
3) The Reverse V/Reverse Explorer - We took the awesome and radical designs that we were famous for 50 years ago, and flipped them 180 degrees! Now they're radical AND unplayable!
4) The 1959 Les Paul Reissue - almost the same as the regular standard, but with a slightly longer neck tenon and 4 times the price! We make thousands of these a year, but yours will be the one worth half a million in 10 years&#8482;.
5) The Jimmy Page Les Paul - almost the same as the regular standard, but with a slightly longer neck tenon and 14 times the price!
6) The Les Paul Axcess - what the Les Paul should have been in 1982 at 4 times the price!
7) The Les Paul Robot - the same as the regular one, but with a built in tuner. Oh boy!
8) The Gibson Dark Fire - The BFG meets the Robot meets the Faded! Three dead birds at 4 times the price! Now with a pencil sharpener!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 12, 2009)

if they filled in the holes... it'd actually be a pretty badass v me thinks.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 12, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Today's Zen Question:
> 
> Would Gibson still be Gibson if they stopped re-releasing the same frozen-in-the-centre half-century-old turds that didn't even sell well back in 1960 and tried something actually innovative*?
> 
> ...



 so true!!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 12, 2009)

I actually quite like it 

Koschei's post made me chuckle.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 12, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> I actually quite like it
> 
> Koschei's post made me chuckle.



I dont think I was saying that the guitar IT"S self is bad. just what the hell was gibson thinking? they have been making guitars since what the '30s or something. and come up wit this type of thing? then try to sell it for $3000??


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 12, 2009)

I took a tour of the Steinway & Sons factory last month, and some guy who apparently deals a competing brand was on recon and giving the guides relentless shit about why hasn't Steinway engineered a new piano in decades. Funny thing, I actually brought up Gibson as a similar example. You buy a Gibson because you want a Gibson. If you want the genuine article, you get the genuine article. And you pay the price that comes not only with the guitar itself, but with the company's heritage and reputation. If you want some futuristic shredding machine, you don't buy Gibson. Same with Steinway. They don't need to come up with something radically different because as far as most people are concerned, they've perfected the art, and nothing less than a Steinway will do. (Though I happen to think Steinway is light years ahead of Gibson by analogy. And Steinway does have engineers constantly looking for ways to improve the design while keeping the soul.)

I'm no fan of Gibson. I prefer Jackson and ESP. But if I were to get a Gibson, I'd get that one. Hands down. Though I'd replace the pickup with something tighter, more modern.

And I still think if it were some small-time-but-popular-with-the-sevenstring-crowd luthier's handmade custom shop creation, that folks wouldn't be so quick to bash it. My guess is people would be coming up with all sorts of reasons why holes in the body are innovative and beneficial.

I wonder how this "venting" (as Gibson calls it) compares with semi-hollow and hollow body designs.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 12, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> I took a tour of the Steinway & Sons factory last month, and some guy who apparently deals a competing brand was on recon and giving the guides relentless shit about why hasn't Steinway engineered a new piano in decades. Funny thing, I actually brought up Gibson as a similar example. You buy a Gibson because you want a Gibson. If you want the genuine article, you get the genuine article. And you pay the price that comes not only with the guitar itself, but with the company's heritage and reputation. If you want some futuristic shredding machine, you don't buy Gibson. Same with Steinway. They don't need to some up with something radically different because as far as most people are concerned, they've perfected the art, and nothing less than a Steinway will do. (Though I happen to think Steinway is light years ahead of Gibson by analogy. And Steinway does have engineers constantly looking for ways to improve the design while keeping the soul.)
> 
> I'm no fan of Gibson. I prefer Jackson and ESP. But if I were to get a Gibson, I'd get that one. Hands down. And of course, replace the pickup with something tighter and more modern.
> 
> I wonder how this "venting" (as Gibson calls it) compares with semi-hollow and hollow body designs.



 Ok....Gibson re-releases Old Models and trys to sell them as NEW models. for about 200% more then the Original cost. and Why, if you a Jackson/ESP fan, should it matter if other people don't like this "New" Design? 

Would you pay $2000 for a Production line guitar just to pay more to make it "Sound" better by adding pickups? I sure as hell wouldn't. I'd rather save my moeny and get a custom from Jackson or ESP then to give gibson any money.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 12, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Ok....Gibson re-releases Old Models and trys to sell them as NEW models. for about 200% more then the Original cost. and Why, if you a Jackson/ESP fan, should it matter if other people don't like this "New" Design?
> 
> Would you pay $2000 for a Production line guitar just to pay more to make it "Sound" better by adding pickups? I sure as hell wouldn't. I'd rather save my moeny and get a custom from Jackson or ESP then to give gibson any money.



We've been though this already. I already said I'd rather get a Jackson. But this thread is not about Jackson. Judging by the replies, seems like there are relatively few fans of Gibson here, and they all got what to say about this guitar. I put the bullshit behind me, so why don't you do the same and offer something constructive instead, like some input on my question as to how this design might compare to semi-hollow and hollow body electrics? If you went by the grossly oversimplified "less wood = less tone" mantra, you'd be insulting a lot of jazz guitarists. And those guys are just as discriminating about their tone, if not more so.

And BTW, people on this board spend all sorts of time, money, and effort modifying their guitars, both cheap and expensive, stock and custom. If you found the guitar of your dreams hanging on the wall at a retailer, but it had just one little thing you'd like to change--like a pickup--why on earth would you plop money down for a custom and wait half a year, when you could pick it up immediately and just swap out the pickup?


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 13, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> I wonder how this "venting" (as Gibson calls it) compares with semi-hollow and hollow body designs.



Never mind that, what does it "vent"?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 13, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Never mind that, what does it "vent"?



Yeah, there are no cavities to resonate into. It sounds like they're just doing an EVH on it and giving it an official name.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 14, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> We've been though this already. I already said I'd rather get a Jackson. But this thread is not about Jackson. Judging by the replies, seems like there are relatively few fans of Gibson here, and they all got what to say about this guitar. I put the bullshit behind me, so why don't you do the same and offer something constructive instead, like some input on my question as to how this design might compare to semi-hollow and hollow body electrics? If you went by the grossly oversimplified "less wood = less tone" mantra, you'd be insulting a lot of jazz guitarists. And those guys are just as discriminating about their tone, if not more so.
> 
> And BTW, people on this board spend all sorts of time, money, and effort modifying their guitars, both cheap and expensive, stock and custom. If you found the guitar of your dreams hanging on the wall at a retailer, but it had just one little thing you'd like to change--like a pickup--why on earth would you plop money down for a custom and wait half a year, when you could pick it up immediately and just swap out the pickup?



the differnce between this and a Hallow/Semi-Hallow, Is that the Hallow Designs STILL has wood over the Frame work. this is JUST the frame work.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Friendly piece of advice. Chill out and stop acting so confrontational or you won't last long here.



^This

Quit the condescending tone and the flame bait, if you don't like it here no one is forcing you to stay.

Some things in retort, if Ibanez or anyone else brings out something crap, people here have no problem calling it. If a member/luthier builds a guitar that people think looks crap they have had no problem telling them.

Yep we are a gang of haters here, we hate crap, this guitar looks like crap to me. If Gibson brought out something we thought looked cool we would say so, many members here would be sceptical because of their experience with Gibson but it's not a case of hating Gibson for the sake of hating, it's because they keep releasing crap like this.

Just my opinion but no amount of frets, any fretboard, damn a 7th string could save this from looking like crap.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 14, 2009)

s7eve said:


> ^This
> 
> Quit the condescending tone and the flame bait, if you don't like it here no one is forcing you to stay.
> 
> ...




 S7eve's the Man.

and I think Gibson/Epihone should bring back the 7 string V nd LP they used to have, IMO was the best Idea they ever had 

But 'm sure they will fuck that up some how also


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2009)

At this point it doesn't make a difference if they bring it back, you can find them cheap on eBay every few weeks. The LP that is, the V might be cool but Agile have a cool V so who gives a shit.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 14, 2009)

s7eve said:


> At this point it doesn't make a difference if they bring it back, you can find them cheap on eBay every few weeks. The LP that is, the V might be cool but Agile have a cool V so who gives a shit.



thats true.  I just saw one in the LP 7 thread that made me start gassing for one again.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 15, 2009)

i think its cool, maybe put some bolts w/ screws an eye hooks going through the gaps and put an invader or camo warpig in the bridge. give it a mechanical look...
b tight

but as is....poo platter


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 15, 2009)

Gibson needs to: A. Stick to building what people want. You don't go to Gibson if you want a Jackson or other "modern" guitar. B. Lower your damn prices. It's all just over-priced. Juszkiewicz needs kicked out.


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 15, 2009)

Gibson could slay if they redid the M3


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisdom said:


> Gibson needs to: A. Stick to building what people want. You don't go to Gibson if you want a Jackson or other "modern" guitar. B. Lower your damn prices. It's all just over-priced. Juszkiewicz needs kicked out.



 the Only thing "innovative" was the Zakk ZV but it is still a rip off. I ould ove for Dean to Use gibson over that


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 15, 2009)

You guys love this guitar so much! Reminds me of elementary school when you'd front like, "Heather? Ewwwwww!" In the meantime, y'all had a mad crush on Heather.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 15, 2009)

sevenstringj? Are you on crack by any chance?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 15, 2009)

Go buy one.

Btw, turns out Heather was an hermaphrodite...So what if I had a mad crush on her, it was the intimidation I found attractive.

Each to their own.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 15, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Bitch all you want. A Gibson V with 24 fret ebony = WIN. Nice finish too. And the cutouts probably make it lighter than most Gibsons. Another big plus.
> 
> So uhhh...



My thoughts exactly.
I mean I personally wouldn't pay near that price for the fuckin' thing but it does have to be a pretty sweet guitar to play on even though it looks like ass.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 15, 2009)

Group hug!


----------



## martindl (Jan 18, 2009)

WTF with Gibson????


----------

